# which do you think 65 or 130?



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

What would be better an aqualife single strip 24" 65 watt light or the same thing BUT double strip 24" 130 watt light? The first one would get like 2.1 wpg. for my 30 gallon and the second one would get like 4.3 wpg. too much? Both are better than my eclipse system II hood... and then I would probaly get a fluval 204 canister filter with it... oh heres a link too... http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...id=9871&Ne=40000&R=16850&Nao=18&N=2004+113176

tell me what you think thx.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I would go with the single 24" 65w strip light. BTW, good choice. I setup a 10 gallon for someone else using one of these strip lights, and it functions perfectly with 2.6 wpg (PC bulbs make a big difference!).

Carlos


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I was planning to move into highlight plants do you think thats really enough? 2.1wpg? or 4.3 would be better wouldnt it for high light plants? :?


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Are you planning on using CO2 and dosing all your nutrients (PO4, NO3, K+, Fe/micros)? If you are, just say the word and we'll help you out.

With 2.1 wpg, you'll be able to grow some stem plants though.

Carlos


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

yea i would be using a DIY c02 and i would add the nutrients needed. I just dont think 2.1 wpg is enough for a 30 tall show tank and maybe the 4.3 is better for that to reach down near the bottom


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Waht are the dimensions of your tank. My 30 galon is 36 inches long so I believe you can get a 36 inch pc striplight. Unlike florescent tubes I don't think that 36 is the pc bulb length, I believe that is the length of the hood. I could be wrong though. I would go fo r the double bulb. You can always figure a way of turning off one bulb until your tank gets established and the plants gett growing well. If I am correct about the bulb length then I think I would consider buying a 36 in long hood because you would have more light toward the ends. A doulbe bulb would also be better because even wiht the awesome reflectors and hte pc bulbs You will still get better light spread and coverage. Atleast that is in line wiht some of the things I have read as well as what my sense tells me. I, of coures, might possibly be nuts. (I believe that is what my girlfriend would say).

How much do those lights run. If you would be spending more than, say, 250 dollers then I would look into getting pressurized co2 first and building your own hood for some AH retfofit kits. The money you save building a hood might help you get the beginings of a nice press. system. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

I would use two 55W bulbs from Aquarium Hobbyist Supply at:
http://ahsupply.com/index.html .
The two bulbs and their 2x55W kit would run $84. You could easily make a hood out of wood.
The bulbs are about 22 inches long so you would need to stagger them slightly over a standard 30 gal tank.

Steve Pituch


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Its a 24 inches long by 10 inches wide by 24 inches tall so its a show tank 30 gallons tall. but the question is would the 65 watt be enough? 2.1wpg or would i need more 130 watts...?4.3wpg im going to probaly have the metal CO2 diffuser on it running with a fluval 104 just for circulation. the tanks is already set up... just need to get rid of the eclipse hood now...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The tank is 24 inches tall. 2 wpg will be very low light for such height. 
I have 2 tanks that are standart 55 gals (18 inches tall) and have 2 wpg over them. The plants do grow slow. 4 wpg makes these tanks "high speed". I think 3 wpg is optimal for a height of 18 inches.

So for 24 inches of height I'd personaly go for the 130 watts. If the light proves to be too much you can always reduce it - remove a bulb or raise the fixture.

Now, aquascaping a tank that is only 10 inches wide is indeed a chalenge  

--Nikolay


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

At 24" high, I would go for either the two 65 W bulbs, or the two AHS 55 W bulbs I mentioned.

However the Coralife setup is $140 and the bulbs are for salt water setups (65 watt Actinic and a 21" 65 watt 10000°K bulb) so after buying new 6500K bulbs it will cost you over $200.

If you buy the AHS setup and build the light box, the AHS setup will cost $84. Even if you buy one of the handcrafted AHS wood light enclosures it will still only cost you about $119. AHS has a very good reputation, especially for their reflectors.

The two 22 inch AHS reflectors will fit nicely side-by-side above your tank.

Steve


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I agree with steve completely. As I was writing my post I was wondering if you were talking about the 24 inch tank. I woudl go fo rthe 4+ wpg because wihtthat whight it wont be exactly and like they said, if you feel it is tom uch you can always remove a bulb or raise the fixture. I also agree with not using actinic lights. Youreally want sull spectrum bulbs between about 5500 k and 10000k. It seems to be a mater of personal preference to some degree. lower k looks more warm or red and higher K looks blue-er. Hope this helps.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I think im going to get the double light strip instead of the single one even though its more money i have to start to save up now...  maybe in a few weeks ill have enough to order it... and ill need a filter too ugh... thanks for your opinions


----------



## United21Soccer (Mar 15, 2004)

I think going with that choice would be best. Its all up to what you like the best, but you'll probably like the results after it's all put up. Have fun saving though!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Im in the same boat....saving up for a co2 tank, then save up again for AHSupply lights


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

oh yean another question, i know it should be in with the CO2 forum, but would a 2-liter DIY CO2 be enough for a 30 gallon tank ?


----------

